# Here are my Central Americans



## Psuedofire (Dec 17, 2006)

Here they are what do you think? what kind are they?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

it looks like all those are hybrids except the one that i think is a an rd/midas cichlid the weirdest one is the small pink one looks like some kind of pink texas which *** never heard of but thats what it looks like


----------



## Psuedofire (Dec 17, 2006)

ha ha yeah they are all hybrids, I didn't see a hybrid section here so I thought I would post a few up. The first one is titanium flower horn crossed with a red dragon flower horn, the second is what is called a red shock. It is the product of synspilaXred devil/midas (close relation to the blood parrot). The third is a red texas= red devil/Blood parrot/miadsXtexas. And the fourth is a pair of blood parrots, red devil/midasXsynspila line bred for shape. One of the common misconceptions that i have read on here is that blood parrots have severum in them. That is not true. I have never heard of one successful breeding of red devil and severum, they are too different to produce offspring. I would doubt it's even possible. but out of breeding red devil/midas with a synpilum, you can get many different out comes. from there the short bodied versions were chosen to line breed. With 99% males being infertile, alot of times the f1 generation females are bred back to the parent, strengthening the short body gene in many of the young. I have heard it takes about 6 years of line breeding to create your own blood parrot. The severum myth was just put out there to keep people from being able to produce blood parrots or mammons. It was a smart move because when you control the market of a very popular fish, your going to be the only one who can capitalize on the sale. If you dont think it is possible just look at pictures of wild discus and the high end discus that are available today. They have come along way in a short period of time.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Psuedofire*,

Your cichlid you call "red shock" is impressive; good looking hybrid. Of course I could see how it could be quickly mistaken for a Midas. How big is he? Was he sold to you or bred by you/another hobbyist?

I also noticed your BP have eggs, do they produce viable fry?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

The first FH looks pretty cool. I like the second one a lot, but I feel like I read about that specific cross being called a rosequeen. Since there are not any species names for hybrids obviously, you can call it whatever you'd like. That red texas seems to have quite the parrot body shape. I really love the looks of that second fish the more I look at it.


----------



## Psuedofire (Dec 17, 2006)

I the rose queen breed is Midas/devilxking kong parrot/Blood parrot. The snyxmidas/devil have a few names to go by such as red shock, SRS (super red shock), or red monkey. I am really not sure what the lineage is of this so I usually just call it a red shock (the name I like the best). It actually happens to be a female so I am going to see if I can pair it up with a synspilum to make what is called a RBK (rainbow Kamfa). Right now she is about 7-8 inches but I have heard of them growing up to 14"! As for the blood parrots yeahthey did have eggs in that pic but i never got any fry from them after 5 attempts. I was 99% sure the male was unfertile when I found out he was a male. But I would like to cross the male tiXred dragon with her to see what I would get. that would create a kamfa-malua (Both being strains of hybrids with different lineage)
Kamfa=basically anything crossed with vieja or paratheraps. ie. texasXsyn, trimacXbifa, reddevil/texasXVieja whatever. They typically have more rounded fins, more rounded body, sunken eye (whichcanbe white or red) and a shorter face than the other strain

zz malua= first breed of Flowerhorn, origin fish are mainly Trimac, red devil, texas. zzs typically have longer mouth, longer body fins that stick out more, and a red eye.
The funny thing to me is that parrots are a hybrid and commonly used in flowerhorn crosses but are not considered to be flowerhorn.


----------

